# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Malta is a good place to get a poermanent stay in Europe

## eliotburim

Good news for any person that wants to travel to Europe invest or stay permanently, We offer malta passport, Schengeng Visa, ID Cards Drivers lisence, at a very affordable price, Hurry up the spaces are limited.
Contact me via email; eliotburim at gmail.com and by Whatsapp or Viber at +237672160843

----------


## gemma

Malta is a very beautiful country of Europe,It is good place for a permanent stay there.It has a numerous fortresses and temples,Its rivers and seas are very long and big.Its beauty attracts people and the tourists should must visit it once in their life.

----------


## Serena

do you have english cources for advance-level speakers?

----------


## Maleth

> do you have english cources for advance-level speakers?


I presume some will also do advanced courses.

http://www.languagecourse.net/school...s0jBoCtRnw_wcB

----------

